# bike fit or othapedist first?



## Rockabilly_Racer (Aug 1, 2008)

Over the last month or so I have developed what I believe is Hamstring tendonitis on my left knee. I have pain on the back outside part of the knee and based on some research it seems as though I might be accurate. I stopped riding for 10 days and used ice and stratching and I didn't do anything harder than walking around. I rode again this past weekend and it flared up again. I'm wondering if a proper fit would fix it or if I should have it addressed medically first and then get the bike fit. I have been riding for about a year now and this is the most significant and lasting pain I've had. I've never had any trouble with my left knee prior to this.


----------

